# Blood Angels - The 13th Company



## The 13th (Jul 7, 2013)

So I joined about what? 2 months ago now and to date Ive been giving little bits and pieces of my army building, it was suggested that I should start a project log.

I'm still very new, especially with the painting, calling my force the "13th" company may not be completely fluff (Im honestly) not sure but it made sense to me 
Even its just for the thread.

So Ive tried to pick a few tid bits and Ill add some more as I go, Id love some tips as I go.

The assault Squad (Last weeks project)









The terminators and Attack Bike I started monday night









Tactical Squad and Commander









The Scouts (Who's faces still need some love)









The Storm Raven









And finally, a view of the company so far










Still very very new to this


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good so far! :so_happy:

Any thought as to what you're going to do with the bases?


----------



## The 13th (Jul 7, 2013)

Deneris said:


> Looking good so far! :so_happy:
> 
> Any thought as to what you're going to do with the bases?


The reason their all blank right now is I keep changing my mind BUT
I do have some "grass" flock and a thing of sand from a basing kit. Some resin pieces. 

I did also back this kickstarter 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ured-base-stamps-for-miniature-w?ref=activity


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

The 13th said:


> The Scouts (Who's faces still need some love)


had to re read that bit in brackets couple of times i think my brain is a bit warped. Big scary demon:"come here little scout i wanna give that face some love :shok:"

these are looking good man do you know what units you eventually want to get?

will be keeping my eye out for this


----------



## The 13th (Jul 7, 2013)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> had to re read that bit in brackets couple of times i think my brain is a bit warped. Big scary demon:"come here little scout i wanna give that face some love :shok:"
> 
> these are looking good man do you know what units you eventually want to get?
> 
> will be keeping my eye out for this


LOL oh dear I didnt think of that when I wrote it.

There are some select models amongst my death company that look horrid 

I've been trying to concentrate on building necessities, Devastators and Sanquinary Guard are on the way. Still on the box of course. What I will need is to add more variety, so Ill need some Death Guard with optional weapons and jump packs, I need more Termies, a death guard dread.
I have no Librarians or Chaplains yet.

This is definately an area I need advice on, I feel Assault is a real good area to be competitive, I am tossing up between Landraiders or Storm Ravens too


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Solid start man! Good to see another BA player active on Heresy. What red do you use to do you base spray, is it Mephiston out of a spray gun or something else?



The 13th said:


> This is definately an area I need advice on, I feel Assault is a real good area to be competitive, I am tossing up between Landraiders or Storm Ravens too


What list are you looking to run? There's a lot of useful out of our codex, but it matters more how you work the unit into the army. Only as good as your weakest link and all, right?


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

its solid start...with the stormraven and tanks, just slowly add some damage (if you want) it just gives them a little more "life" but thats a purely personal thing.


----------



## The 13th (Jul 7, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Solid start man! Good to see another BA player active on Heresy. What red do you use to do you base spray, is it Mephiston out of a spray gun or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> What list are you looking to run? There's a lot of useful out of our codex, but it matters more how you work the unit into the army. Only as good as your weakest link and all, right?


To date it'sbeen chaos black from the can and then painted by hand with Mephiston 
I .prefer the darker look. Those terminators have been done with Armypainters "dragon red". 
Only got that in the mail on Monday.


----------



## The 13th (Jul 7, 2013)

Well Ive got some more images I plan to put up tonight but for now I wanted to actually give a listing I what I do have/own.

Mainly as I am looking for advice on how to best spend my money, find out what I am needing more urgently. I know I need more depth in the tactical squards and things for when I wish to add weapons and spent points elsewhere but I also needs tanks, I should look at things like Land Raiders and/or more Storm Ravens.

So any advice would be very very welcome, and in return I promise to show off my god awful painting tonight when I get home

Blood Angels: 13th Company


*Current Own*

Tactical Squad x10
_- 1x Rocket Launcher_
_- 9x Bolt Guns_
Death Company x10
_- No jump packs._
_- 1x Power Fist_
_- 1x Power Hammer_
_- 8x Chain Sword & Bolt Pistol_
Assault Squad x5
_- All Jump Packs & standard Layout_
Terminator Squad x5
_I am going to attempt to magnify the Hurricane Missile Attachment_
_- x1 Sergeant Storm Bolter + Power Sword._
_- x1 Storm Bolter + Power Fist_
_- x1 Storm Bolter + Chain Fist._
_- x1 Heavy Flamer + Power Fist._
_- x1 Assault Cannon + Power Fist._
Scout Squad x5
_- With snipers_
Bike Squad x7
_- 1x Attack Bike (Incomplete.)_
_- 5x Twin Linked Bolt Gun. (x2 Unpainted)_
_- 1x Sergeant Twin Linked Bolt Guns w/ 1x Power Weapon._
Commander/Captain x1
_- Chain Sword._
_- Bolt Gun._
Storm Raven x1
_- Multi Melters_
_- Side sponsons have Hurricane bolters_
_- Missiles_
Rhino x1
_- Standard Layout, Twin linked Bolter (I think)_
Furioso Dreadnaught x1
- Blood Talons _(read “blenders”)_


*Pre-Orders*

x1 Reclusium Command Squad.
x1 Librarian.
x1 New Tactical Squad.


*What I have purchased and still on the Sprue’s.*

Sanguinary Guard x5
- Plus another 5 I got from Ebay that are not in a condition that’s worth painting.
Devastator Squad x5
Mephiston, Lord of Death x1 (Old metal figure)
Sanguinary Priest x1
Astorath the Grim


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Not bad for a new painter! clean lines and good precision, your models look good. You could give them a dark wash to make pop out more the details.
For the bases, try to think of a color that could contrast the red of the armor.

Have some rep for encouragement


----------



## The 13th (Jul 7, 2013)

As promised
First a look at my Terminators in progress, got a 1000point game this coming Thursday (list build in progress) Hope these boys will be ready










If theres one thing I have to say about those terminators its that doing the red spray over the black spray is way too much paint, lost some details on their chests  But its a learning process, 










And just because Im insanely happu with the product, here's the Hobby Desk Tidy things I got from back2base-ix










@Lemmy1916 thanks mate. Thanks for the tips, I like your base suggestion, something that will make the red stand out, like white? Or something more mellow like stone.
LOL one of the bases I have done have a rock painted gold. Much like the biker with the L plate, just a small little giggle without trying to be over the top stupid

Speaking of which 










Its been touched up since this was taken, fixing some of the issues. This was one of my first models


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

The 13th said:


> @Lemmy1916 thanks mate. Thanks for the tips, I like your base suggestion, something that will make the red stand out, like white? Or something more mellow like stone.


Since your main color is a bright red and that your painting style is clean an plain, i would suggest a dark color for your bases. White would in my opinion end up adding too much brightness to an already strong visual impact of the model. Personnally, i like painting the band in a different neutral color than the base. My army has a black color scheme and i paint bases with a mid brown (gorthor brown) band and light grey sand (looks like ash). I would suggest for you to chose between some darker browns for the band and as for the sand / flock on the top on the base, something like a dark-blueish grey.

I think the best thing you can do is to get creative on a few spare bases and blue tack some models on it to see how the overall effect is, and then post it here to get feedback if you can't make up your mind. And go with the one you like the most regardless of the advices :wink:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The 13th said:


> If theres one thing I have to say about those terminators its that doing the red spray over the black spray is way too much paint


I thought the Army Painter sprays were meant to be used by themselves? Check the can, if it says 'primer' then you shouldn't have to go black underneath. If it just says 'paint', well....I'd still give it a try. Also try to do really short bursts (like, a second or two at the most) while spraying so that you can check to see the instant you have complete coverage so as to avoid obscuring detail.


----------



## The 13th (Jul 7, 2013)

ntaw said:


> I thought the Army Painter sprays were meant to be used by themselves? Check the can, if it says 'primer' then you shouldn't have to go black underneath.


Yup you're 100% correct.

They'd already been primed and in a moment of weakness I decided to be lazy unish:

Oh well, Live and Learn, I will definately NOT be making that mistake with the Devastators that are already primed


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I've had some models that have been base coated twice with spray in different colours (even using automotive spray) and still not had that level of detail obscuring.

Can't wait to see those Termies finished! Are you gunna follow through on the blue helmets for devastators, yellow for assault and gold for veterans?


----------



## The 13th (Jul 7, 2013)

ntaw said:


> I've had some models that have been base coated twice with spray in different colours (even using automotive spray) and still not had that level of detail obscuring.
> 
> Can't wait to see those Termies finished! Are you gunna follow through on the blue helmets for devastators, yellow for assault and gold for veterans?


With the exception of theveterans yes. 
Vets will be silver most likely. 

I definately nneed more practice with the spray, maybe I should go back to spraying then after their semi assembled


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This helped me a lot. Actually, pretty much everything on this blog is golden. Some stuff I don't like the final product so much, but the work and reasoning is always sound.


----------



## The 13th (Jul 7, 2013)

My Sanguinary Guard work in progress.

Early on I decided that I wanted to lean more towards silver than gold with my army, it makes it different than standard but still holds true to the "beautiful" element, well in my eyes atleast.

My original plan for the SG was to mix red and silver for a metallic red look, but it was suggested to my to try a wash instead and when experimenting I liked the look.

So this is the look Im going for, its not exactly smooth yet but that seems to add a little battle damaged look in some ways, Im undecided if I will do more layers of wash or not yet.

The plan to date will be that only Dante will get the full gold treatment (cause he has to)

I am considering keeping the gold death masks but indecided.

Feedback would be great


----------



## The 13th (Jul 7, 2013)

A better look at my SG, still a work in progress clearly. I had a lazy week and got back into it last night.


----------

